# He's neurotic



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde is one now. Since spring and summer he has become increasingly neurotic. He is sort of obsessed with bugs and shadows. It has been kind of nice for me because he has been a very busy boy. Is this a bad habit though? I have this feeling in the pit of my stomach that I should try to stop the behavior so I will occasionally try to distract him or change his environment but if it's ok and he's just playing I would be happy to let him continue.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope he is just occupying himself, because Gunnr does the same thing. She's deadly on moths, but a little rough on the sheetrock. 
As soon as a squirrel or a quail happens along though she forgets all about the fireflies, and bugs. The squirrels are driving her bonkers right now.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better... Ziva will be 11 months this Wednesday .... and right now we are swarming with dragonflies and she has annoited herself the biggame hunter of dragon flies.... she points them, she chases them... she will stand motionless for what seems like an eternity just studying them.... and then of course there are always the thousands of geckos/lizards we have here in SW Florida .... she is always obsessed with pointing them...... then in her stealth mode sneaking up on them and pouncing... thank goodness they are FAST ..... I'm not really into a dog with lizard breath!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

OK, same with Clyde...dragon flies are his big game right now as well. When the sun is right and he see's their shadows he is even crazier. If you are all not worried, I will not worry. 

Thanks again... Anna


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

No large dragonflies out in northern Illinois yet, but I am truly enjoying watching my three-year-old daughter blowing bubbles (as in soap, toy) so Penny can try to chase down each one before it pops or blows away. We have a "bubble machine" that I haven't cranked up yet--it may give her a heart attack. 

Saw this comic yesterday for a related smile: http://www.seattlepi.com/fun/comic.asp?feature_id=Mutts&feature_date=2010-05-23


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie--like Ziva, 11 months old--is handy around the kitchen killing pantry moths. She not only stalks but actually catches them. This must be another one of her talents. As you know, we have an unusually gifted child here


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh good! I'm glad to see this is 'normal' V behavoir  My Cuba does this, including the pointing and stalking, to flies and moths... He's not so good at actually catching them yet though!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, Rosie doesn't catch them all--I exaggerate. I'm just glad she hasn't so far caught the squirrels, I'm not into a dog with squirrel breath


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey all, 


Yeah, Guszti, out two year old male chases shadows, reflected light, and bugs all the time; if a point of light is on the carpet, he will mash his snout into it trying to do God knows what. He is easily distracted by bugs, even we are outside playing catch, he will stop, drop his nylon quarry, and stare at bugs flying by. i kind of let it go since the poor dog is a Hungarian living in a family of Hungarians; believe me, more than a little neurosis is almost expected.


----------

